# .

## natalinsha

!       .               .            ?   ,       ? (    ).

----------

http://edata.customs.ru/stat/

----------


## natalinsha

> http://edata.customs.ru/stat/


    ,    10  (   ),     ... ? :Redface:

----------



----------

, ,         ???
   ?
    ?

----------

, .
"7.         ,   , ,    ,   ,    ( )    ,     ,   ()   ( - ).

----------


## Nattallek

,          ,   2-     ?

----------

. :Embarrassment:

----------


## plushKa_61

!
      11-18.      ()     (  ),         2-3  .    . ?       -?

----------


## tanyuscha

,      ,

----------

, ,         ,            ( )?
        /?

----------


## tv06

,  . 16.15        .  . 6        ,     ,          -   ,          .  ,                     .
            .    . 13.19     ,     ,      ,   ,                   .    . 1 . 28.3        . 13.19       , ,  . 23.53  ,     .

----------

,     9.     ,    ,      ,       .

----------


## KocmosMars

,       (  ),       ?

----------

? :Embarrassment:

----------


## 2016

! -    .   20  ?    .  -???    "  20 "  " :
   -    ,           ;
   -       .
 20   ,                           ."

----------


## Eliska

,    ,    ,       (, ),        -?

----------


## tv06



----------


## ElenaDm

.  .       :    .   ,   .  :         ?

----------

!    ,     ,    1000 .      ?   ?

----------

311-    .

----------

!
  :
1)   ,      ,             .
       excel (  ),       .        .         .  ,  ?

!

----------

:        (,  , )?

----------


## ElenaDm

> !
>   :
> 1)   ,      ,             .
>        excel (  ),       .        .         .  ,  ?
> 
> !


      ,     .

----------


## 888

> :        (,  , )?


 
,    .

----------


## 888

> 311-    .


,

----------

,  . , ,     .      ()   2016.      , .  :         ,      ? ,  -   ,  .

----------


## 55669

!

   ,

----------

.    ?

----------


## 55669

> .    ?


     2016.   ?
        ?

----------


## Irinajg

,  .        ,        ,          .    ,    ,    ( !).

----------


## Alian153

.   ,         . ..        ( )    ,     .          ( ,  . ).      .  ?           ?

----------

:Embarrassment: 




> ( )


 




> .


        ?

----------

.   :           180 .        ,        .          .  .      .                    .

----------

> .   :           180 .        ,        .          .  .      .                    .


    ,   ,

----------

138-   "  ...       ..".

----------


## BuhAl

.        -  ?

----------

> .        -  ?


,

----------

> ,   ,


   ?      ..

----------

> .   ,         . ..        ( )    ,     .          ( ,  . ).      .  ?           ?


     ( 17)       ( 13)

----------

> 138-   "  ...       ..".


 -     ,       ?    ...

----------


## Alian153

) .         ))

----------

,
, ,   /  ,     ,  ),      /?     / ?       ?  ? .

----------

?

----------

- .  .,     :
"...       :
   .
     .
     .
     .
            ,           .
       ,        ,     ,   .
*     .*2"

      -     ,  ?

----------

,   "    ", .            ,    ,  



> 


,     .

----------

> ,   "    ", .            ,    ,  
> ,     .


 ,  .

----------


## ElenaDm

.  (         )            .
     .

----------

, 
  / ,    01/01/17   .
      ,   16.
      ?      ,       ?

----------

!
                   ?

----------

> , 
>   / ,    01/01/17   .
>       ,   16.
>       ?  *    ,      * ?


  :Wink:

----------

> ?

----------


## Tan4ik

, ,   .      (  )?     ?
 ,   ,       .

----------

> , ,   .      (  )?     ?
>  ,   ,       .


   .      ?

----------


## Tan4ik

> .      ?


,   .

----------

> ,   .


  ,     ,    .

----------


## Tan4ik

**,    :Smilie:

----------


## 2008

,   ,        (    ) ,     ,      ?

----------


## _76

! , .   .   .      -  .       .    :  -,     .        : 9, 11, 12, 16.     ?

----------


## sirhc

!

   2           .  ,          ( /, ..   ).       ,   .     ,    .     :

1.    ?
2.  ,       2013  2016 ?    7,           ?

   !

----------


## tv06

-       -

----------


## sirhc

> -       -


       ?     ?    ?   ,   2    ...

----------


## tv06

(    -    ?    ?   -?),     
  30 (10  , 20  )  90   (20  , 70  )        
       -  2 

       -  
  ?     ..

----------


## sirhc

> (    -    ?    ?   -?),     
>   30 (10  , 20  )  90   (20  , 70  )        
>        -  2 
> 
>        -  
>   ?     ..


     . , ,   :

1.    -      ?        2013 , ,      ( ),     2015 ?  , ,       2018  (   2016),       ?

2.        ,        ? ,      "       "?

3.      ?    ,    ,       ?

4.    ?

----------


## tv06

4 -   -    -   -    50000$ (        )
3 , ,     -     ,  2 
.    2016  -     
4  -    -    - -          ,

----------


## sirhc

> 4 -   -    -   -    50000$ (        )
> 3 , ,     -     ,  2 
> .    2016  -     
> 4  -    -    - -          ,


   -   500 000 .,     ))    !     ,     ( )      2013  2016 ,  ..   2017-,     ?

----------


## tv06

,     ...

----------


## zhigalova_jul

.            .      :
1)           
2)     .
      1  2 ? ,  1   ,        ? 
  2                     ?

----------


## mos-mo

-  ,  1  -  ,       -           (

----------


## Alisy

....   -    .  . ,  , ?    5  .-  .    ?     ?

            ,           .

----------

-   ...      ,            ?

----------

> -   ...      ,            ?

----------


## Tan4ik

> -  ,  1  -  ,       -           (


    ?!

----------


## Tan4ik

> 


        .          .

----------

> ?!


 8.3 .     .

----------


## Tan4ik

**, !   8,2

----------

.      2017.,  , ,     14.06.2017.   ,    -  15.06.2017. (     )     14.06.2017.       13.06.2017. .          .     . . :    ,   .            ,  ?    ?     1    .

----------

> 8.3 .     .


    ?  , , .      .      .     1  8.3,     .     1 8.3    ? ?  "" .

----------

(    ).    ,        ()   ...

----------

> (    ).    ,        ()   ...


, .   ,        1 8.3  ,  ,       ,   . 
 , :        ?

----------

> , :        ?


       ,     -   :Smilie:

----------

> ,     -

----------

, ,      (              ?).   ,   ,        ,  ,         ,     ,    ()

----------


## Levkoya

> , ,      (              ?).   ,   ,        ,  ,         ,     ,    ()


        ,     ,   ,     ,     IE  Edge.        - http://edata.customs.ru/FtsPersonalC...nt/FAQ/EP.html

----------

> ,     ,   ,     ,     IE  Edge.[/url]


Levkoya,  .    -   Google Chrome,            IE  Edge, ?

----------


## Levkoya

> Levkoya,  .    -   Google Chrome,            IE  Edge, ?


 .     ,  , -  ,      Edge.

----------

, ,    12       ,     ,   1?    ?      xml?

----------

> , ,    12       ,     ,   1?    ?      xml?


    .
  -        " /".
     ,      .      -     .

----------

, .
 :    /    ?

----------


## sirhc

!

       ,     3-4        .    ,    30 000  400 000 .
*tv06*    61  65 - ,             . 

  -    2013  2017     - 10-12   . ,              2016   2017 ,      ?   :

1.   ?
2.      ?
3.     ,   2013  (    )?

 , !

----------

- .        ,   .    ,             ,  ,  - ,   .

----------

1/  20-100     10-20  ,   ,    
2/   
3/ ,

----------

,    .      1  ,     ,    ,  .    ,      . 12    ,    ,     ,        ,           ,    ,        .         ,         ,      ,   .        , , , , , .           xml,          1  ,        ,      .             ,      ,   ,     .        ,      ,                 ,  1-3   .     ,         ,      ,       .       ,   ,     .

----------


## sirhc

> 1/  20-100     10-20  ,   ,    
> 2/   
> 3/ ,


  !
, ,   ,  "   ,    "? 

    :

-          
-   ,  
-           .

----------


## sirhc

> ,    .      1  ,     ,    ,  .    ,      . 12    ,    ,     ,        ,           ,    ,        .         ,         ,      ,   .        , , , , , .           xml,          1  ,        ,      .             ,      ,   ,     .        ,      ,                 ,  1-3   .     ,         ,      ,       .       ,   ,     .


     . , ,        .  USB-     (    ).          ,        . ,     ?        -    ,    ,       ?

----------


## sirhc

, .

, ,     -    ,               :

1    :    10 / ( )
2    :    10 - (-)  - ()

     ,   ,    -12.      ""    ,   .

        ?    - (-)  - ()?

----------


## lainara

,   .
    ,     12, ,     .  -       ?

----------


## Levkoya

> ,   .
>     ,     12, ,     .  -       ?


         ?       ,   ?
     ,      -   .     ,   ,  ...        .

----------

> ,       ?


       ,  .

----------

> - (-)  - ()?


      , -       ,       .

----------

> , ,   ,  "   ,    "?


 ,        ,       .

----------

!  ".   "  1: 8.3 (8.3.9.2233)   "   ".   14 "     "   ,      .     ?   ? -     , ....

----------

!

"    ( )      (  ,     )    ,           -  2017   ,        ."

 -  - 2017       (     ),  - .
   13 " "       (    , )
   (  07.12.15 1329) ,  
"  13 " "         ,    7  "
.  .

  ,    ., ..      ,        . -  .

   ,       ,         ,     .

 ,  .  ,  4.1.1.        
"    ,       ()..."
      ..."
        ,      ?

----------

> !  ".   "  1: 8.3 (8.3.9.2233)   "   ".   14 "     "   ,      .     ?   ? -     , ....


     1   ?

----------


## lainara

,  .          .    ,        ,    :
" ,    10.08.2017          : ,   ,  . ,   .20, . 1           .1.19.7.13     12:00  .   ,     -           ,
 .
            ,  . . 24.2, 25.1  25.4    .
            ,          . 
         ,      . 4.1.1         .
                 .    .

:
1.	;
2.	   ; 
3.	    ;
4.	    ;
5.	   ;
6.	  ;
7.	     ;
8.	  
9.	    ."

----------

*lainara*,   ,    .
         ,     ,  .
     -, ((((

----------


## Levkoya

> ,  .


.       .      , ,      .

----------


## venera727271

,         .     ?    ,     , .    ,     ,  ,   .     ,      ,     ,     .

----------


## Levkoya

> ,         .     ?    ,     , .    ,     ,  ,   .     ,      ,     ,     .


      ,     ,    ,    ,     .

----------

> ,         .     ?    ,     , .    ,     ,  ,   .     ,      ,     ,     .


 

  ,               ,     (, ).
       07.12.2015. 1329, 
"  13 " "         ,    7  .
      13      ,    7  .
     (   ),         (   ,  ,      ),   ,   ,    ,  ,    7   ."

----------


## sirhc

!

     -         (  60, 64, 66, 90)?   ,  :

- VIP-  
-    
- 

          "      ?"   , :

 **      ,            , ** :

     ;
             ;
    - ,  ,   ()      ,  ,  ,   ,   -     ;
                ;
  ()   1 ;
     ,    ( );
 ()         ,   ,       ,           ;
 -   , ,    ,              ()   ,   ;
      (    ),  ;
 ;
*   ;*
 ;
 ,   ,    ,  . . ,    ,         ;
,              .

   ?     ?

----------

> *   ;*[/COLOR][/SIZE]


   ,       ,  .

----------


## Levkoya

> , ,      .


   ,      (    1 ) -        . 
  -  ,      ,    .      ...

----------


## 2008

,  -,      ,     ,          .
 ,    ,      ,        , -  .
              ? , -.

----------

.

----------


## 2008

> .


, ,    13=    
 17   .
  ,     ,       13  ?

----------


## Kira_Musa

!
, ,            ,     ,               ?
!

----------


## nneli

, ,            .
   :
1)  11      ,    ?     ?
2)  13           ?
3)       ?   + ? 
4)             ?
5)        ?

6)       ?
7)          , ,     ?

----------


## Levkoya

> , ,            .
>    :


1.           ,    ,           ,   .       .
2.  
3. 
4. .      .
6.     ,           -   .
7.          ,   .

----------


## nneli

> 1.           ,    ,           ,   .       .
> 2.  
> 3. 
> 4. .      .
> 6.     ,           -   .
> 7.          ,   .


 .       -  ?   ?

----------

> .       -  ?   ?

----------


## nneli

:yes:

----------

,    - ,    {;%:"@}       .

----------


## 2008

,      ,      ?       ?

----------


## zamekb

,     .   ,     //. ..   (  ,       ,  )  7 ,        ..      8 .    ,   .      .   - ,       8 ?    7  ? .

----------

> 7  ? .


  7 .   .

----------


## bi-olga

> ?      xml?


                        XML.    XML-             Excel-.         .

----------


## zamekb

.   .    , ,  7 .

----------


## xyliganka

.       ?

----------


## xyliganka

,    ((     ((    -   ((            ...

----------

> ,    ((     ((    -   ((            ...


        (   50 . $),    ,   . (   ).
    ,     (  5 ),   5   .       .

----------

> .       ?


,          
http://edata.customs.ru/FtsPersonalCabinetWeb/

----------


## xyliganka

...  ... ...     ,    -  . ,  .13     .   .   ...   41- -  ?

----------


## j

!  ,        3 ,       +.   0 ,       ,     ,      ?

----------


## Levkoya

,  ,                  .  :Frown:       ,   ...

----------

5      .  2017 (   ,  5  ).
  ,   ,    .
  ,              .  2017.,   ,   2-3   ,    .

----------

> +.   0 ,


   0 .      ?

----------


## zaratushtra

15%    .   :
1) 01.11.2017  ,      100%   ,    3-   (        ),          . 
2) 01.11.2017         ( 700 . .),        
3) 03.11.2017  -  -12,        ,       -,       -  ,       ,   ,    ""  ,       ""

  ,          ,  .   ,   ,   ,                       ?

----------


## Tan4ik

*zaratushtra*,      .     .   . 

     .      :Smilie:

----------


## Tan4ik

> 0 .      ?


  ,  3   , , .    .    ( ). 
     - .     ,   ,  .    . 
  - , ,

----------


## zaratushtra

*Tan4ik*, !

----------


## zaratushtra

> *zaratushtra*,      .     .   . 
> 
>      .


 . ,      .      ( )  -         22: "   ".      ,     .
   ?          ?

----------


## Tan4ik

*zaratushtra*,          ?   ? ..   ?       ,      .
      .

----------


## zaratushtra

*Tan4ik*,  !



> ..   ?


 , 



> ?


  ,           ,      ,        ,   ,

----------


## Tan4ik

*zaratushtra*,    ,    ..     .      C  . ..         .   ,        .

----------


## zaratushtra

*Tan4ik*,   !

----------

,
 -      .  ?
    ?

----------

> (),    / *    ;*
>  /         / ().   .


 ...  ,         ? 
  ,     ?  - ?

----------

> -      .


    ,   .

----------


## Levkoya

> ,
>  -      .  ?
>     ?


   , ,   ,  .    -   , ,   ,    ..  .

----------


## _

> .


       .       .  .

----------


## Tan4ik

> ...  ,         ? 
>   ,     ?  - ?


  , .  .
     (   ),      .   ,

----------


## irinavpopova

!
  ,         17.05.17 . ,    ,          ?      (510-)       ?     ,

----------

, ,           -? 

   :
. 15.   ()	*PH* 
. 15.   () **

----------

2 : 
1) , ,        ** ?


http://mvf.klerk.ru/spr/spr63.htm


   :
. 15.   ()	*PH* 
. 15.   () **
,    .

2)          ?

----------


## OLLY B

!  , ,   16  ( )          ?

----------

> 2)          ?


 ,  ,       .

----------

> !  , ,   16  ( )          ?


   ,    ,    ,

----------

.       .       .   ..      , .    ,    .         ...???

----------

> ,


        ,   ,    ,    .



> ...???


       ,          .




> ,


   , ,    ?     ,     ,    .

----------

[QUOTE= ;54915232]        ,   ,    ,    .

       ,

----------

,          



                    ...          .... 


  ...   ...                  ??

----------

> ....


    ?     ?    .




> ??


     ,   , ,   ,   ,    ,    ,       ,  ,   .

----------

> ?     ?    .
> 
>           ? "        "?))))))))
> 
> 
>      ,   , ,   ,   ,    ,    ,       ,  ,   .


       (   100 )..     -       ???

----------

**, 
, ,   .

----------

> (   100 )..     -       ???


   ,

----------


## tv06

> ,


       -          ,   ,      

    100 000  -    (       -        -     .....    )     -   (      ),  ,  


[QUOTE= ;54915232]        ,   ,    ,    .

 100 000       -     

    -     -      -  , :     -         )

----------

[QUOTE=tv06;54915956]       -          ,   ,      

    100 000  -    (       -        -     .....    )     -   (      ),  ,  





> ,   ,    ,    .
> 
>  100 000       -     
> 
>     -     -      -  , :     -         )



         188000 .      ,   .         ))))

----------

> 


  .

----------

> )


 .

----------

> .  .


   .  .

----------

,  .       ,      ?

----------

> .       ,      ?


, .

----------


## olga.plo

> 5      .  2017 (   ,  5  ).
>   ,   ,    .
>   ,              .  2017.,   ,   2-3   ,    .


 ! , , ,   ?   ?            ,    ?

----------

> ! , , ,   ?   ?            ,    ?


  .

13  2018. ,          ,      (      )    .4.1.1  (   )
  5     20 .. .
   ,         ,     2 ,      .
,     .,       ..

       ,         .
  , .. 100 .    @@@@@

----------

> ,    ?


       ,       , ..  31.05.2017,     02.06.2017,  .     .    .

----------


## _79

! , -,   ,  "  ".     ,    .  .14 ".  USD"?       ?     .  ,         ?    - -     ? 
 ,     ,    :Frown:

----------

*_79*, 
       ,     .

----------

5-  .
     ))))
!!!!!

----------

> 5-  .
>      ))))
> !!!!!


!!!!! :Drinks:

----------


## zaratushtra

,       .    2:
- 30  ,    ,    31, 32
 99 
   ,  30-    ?

----------


## 2008

,  -,        ? 
       1000     ,     ?

----------


## Levkoya

> ,  -,        ? 
>        1000     ,     ?


   ,        ,    ,  /  ,  /     ..

----------


## zaratushtra

> 


  ,    ,     ,   ,        ,    3  ,  ,    , ,   ,  , ,  , ,  10-

----------

> ,


    ?

----------

> ,  30-    ?


    ,  30-,    .

----------

, ,       . 
, ,     . 17     ,            ?  . 17       ,  ,  ?

----------

,  .
, ,       .  , -12, /.        .     .     ?   .

----------

.         .  . ,  -     ?       .

----------

-    ,    :

"! 
 ,    : 
 : 10210370/180418/371238
 : 1300180411-12575399
     : 
  :

 1:    (): 300 (  ) = 300 (.16) / 1 (.18),        0,005  183,595    11,770     8504403009     ."

    ,    /   ,    100 .
           300 . 
          .

        -?

----------

.  :      ?   ?        ?

----------

,  ,

----------

> ,  ,


       .      ?            ?    ?

----------

> .      ?            ?    ?


  ,  .     ,    (   ,  /.    ,    ,      )   /  / (   ,     ).

http://edata.customs.ru/FtsPersonalC...ces/About/Stat
http://edata.customs.ru/FtsPersonalC...ces/About/Stat

----------

-  /    11/07

----------

> -  /    11/07


         .    ?

----------

- .  .    ?

----------

> - .  .    ?


.     ?        .     .           ?

----------


## Tan4ik

> -    ,    :
> 
> "! 
>  ,    : 
>  : 10210370/180418/371238
>  : 1300180411-12575399
>      : 
>   :
> 
> ...


    -   :      300 ,    . 
    -    "".

     .  ,  .  !

----------

> -   :      300 ,    . 
>     -    "".
> 
>      .  ,  .  !


          ,   -  ,     .
  ,   .       CMR

----------

,  !)

, ,             ?

----------

> ,  !)
> 
> , ,             ?


  ,   .

----------

.           ?  5   1 .    1  (  )  5  ( 5 .)?

----------


## Anna_01

! ,  ? :
 2016          (1-2   ).         (      ).
,    .   -  , , ,    . ,   6   1           .
 ,  0   , ,     .    .        ?  ?   2017    ?

----------



----------

> .           ?  5   1 .    1  (  )  5  ( 5 .)?

----------

> ! ,  ? :
>  2016          (1-2   ).         (      ).
> ,    .   -  , , ,    . ,   6   1           .
>  ,  0   , ,     .    .        ?  ?   2017    ?


   ,   .
    20    ,      2017  ..

----------

,  ,          ,    .-       ?

----------


## Tan4ik

**,   .

----------


## odineska

,              
http://1eska.ru/projects/publication...porte-tovarov/

----------


## tv06



----------


## .buhg.

! ,    .          ?     ?

----------

?   ,

----------


## Tan4ik

> ?   ,


      ,   ,  ?

----------


## plushKa_61

> ?   ,


    ,

----------


## IMPULSE

, ,       .    ,     ,   ()  - .       : " :  :  7.      ,   ,   , (  )".    "     " : 
  7 "     " :
   -   ,         ,    ;
   -     () ,    ,    13  ., 
   13 " "         ,    7  .
    ?      -  - ?    .

----------

?

----------


## IMPULSE

> ?

----------


## board625

.   ,     ,      ?
  ,        , -  .

----------

> .   ,     ,      ?
>   ,        , -  .


,   ,     .        ,   .      ,    .

----------


## 2008

, -  ,  -,       ,    
01    

02-

----------


## Pola

,  .
      .    ,  .        .      .
,   1400,     -1200 ,  ,           .   ?
  , ...           , ..  ...        ...  ...
   ,   ,      ...

----------

> ,   ,      ...


  ,       .

----------

,      .
   11      10  ?
   11  :   ,  20 ,    ?
.  ,     13  .     ,        ?

----------

** ,

----------

.  , ,     ))

----------

!        ,   -    ?
 -      .
    (      )    - , ,   ?

----------

> ,   -    ?
>  -      .

----------

!
  ,   ()    ()   ,         ?
 !

----------


## Pallina

> !
>   ,   ()    ()   ,         ?
>  !

----------


## ole_777

! , .
       .         ,       ?

----------


## L.O.

!
 , ,       .   ,  .          .   ,    ,   ?   .

----------

100%

----------


## 2008

,    ,     (   ),

           15 ,   20    
      ,    ?

----------


## Arwen-m

,  !
, ,    .   ,     ,    20 .     :EEK!:      .       ,  .  -,       ,     -       ,       ,        .      . 
         ?          ?

----------


## 2008

,        ,             22-
         -     22.     ( )    (. 21    CMR).

7.      ,                     ,   8-   ,   ,         ** .

----------


## _

> ,





> 8-   ,   ,            .





> 8-   ,   ,     ()


     .   ,       .     .      .        .

----------


## Arwen-m

> .   ,       .     .      .        .


    -  .   -    . ,   ,       ?

----------


## _

> ,


 .    ,      - ,

----------


## 2008

,        ,         ,  -           ,   (        ).
     ,    ,           ?

----------


## Arwen-m

> .    ,      - ,


 ?         -,  ,     ,  .   ?  ,    .       -    ,  ,        .   ,        .       -   . 
     ,       , , ,         ,          ,          ,       ,     .





> ,


   , .

----------


## 2008

> -


      ,     ,  ,     -  R, ,    ,   ,   ,  -    ,        ,  .

----------


## step7707

!     .      .  ( )  .      ,     11        ,  .

----------


## Arwen-m

,  !
   ,  ,    .   ,    ,       . 
        -           ?

----------

,

   ,     2     2019   2  2020
  0%,     . (-)      
      ,   ,      


  2020 .      


 ?

     -  28/07,       ,   ,       ,      ?

----------


## Arwen-m

> ,
> 
> 
> 
>  ?


      ,    ,    -  .        19-     .  8    ,    ,      .    .

----------

,              ?

----------

.  ,          ?   ,   ,

----------


## _

> 





> -  28/07


    ?

----------

> .  ,          ?   ,   ,

----------

**,

----------

LOADUP
   IT

----------


## 2008

,     ,      ,    ,        ,       ,  -     ?

----------

> -  28/07,       ,   ,       ,      ?


  !   ...    :
 -  31.03.2021 (),          ,     ?    ?

----------


## 2008

25.12.2018 N 210
    :

   -    ;
   -    .
  ()     ()      ,   -.
 -,       -,       .

----------


## 2008

,      ,     
..       
 -

----------

> ,      ,     
> ..       
>  -


  :Frown: (         (   31.03.21,       ),    ? 
  -     14.04.21  ,    ?))

----------


## 2008

19.06.2020 N 891
"           -              7  2015 . N 132
........        10-    ,    ,** ,   ,   7  .

----------

> 19.06.2020 N 891
> "           -              7  2015 . N 132
> ........        10-    ,    ,** ,   ,   7  .


!  !))
   ,  . ,  ))  -      ))  , .

----------


## Tan4ik

!   891,    :        .  .   -12  -.   ,  .     (  1 ), ,      .   ,     ?

5.  ,    (...),     (...)        -  ,       ,     (...)  ( )   ,   ()   ( - ),           ,       ,         -  "" ( -  ),    ,    ,   .
 :
.7.      ,   ()    1 ,          10-    ,    ,     .

----------


## 2008

,            ,      :

	  ()   1

----------


## 2008

,       ,    ,   . ...           ,        ?         ,       ,    .  ,        ,       .

----------


## 2008

,     ?   ,     ,  ,

----------


## Tan4ik

> ,     ?   ,     ,  ,


  !
,           ,  ,  () ,      ,    ,    . 
      -       .         . !        ,       .             .  .

----------


## 2008

> ,  () ,


   ?

----------


## Tan4ik

> ?


    .
, ,       ,     ,  .

----------

,  ,   ?

----------


## _

> ,  ,   ?


 ,     ?    . ?

----------

,  !   )))
, ,   :
       2021 (       ),      .  12     .         ?  ,  ?        . ( 13 ,  )     10      ?

----------

> ,  !   )))
> , ,   :
>        2021 (       ),      .  12     .         ?  ,  ?        . ( 13 ,  )     10      ?


  , ?(((

----------

